# Noob here...whats the difference between years?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Is there a big difference? I just purchased a pair of burton hail 2007 boots for $50. Just wondering how the 2010's are different.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I think in 07 the Hail had the Imprint 2 liner and no airbag in the sole (it was inside the boot) but it did have the articulating cuff. Since 07 the boot has been updated 3 times. They put a lighter sole on in 08 and added some anti microbial liner and gave it a full airbag heel. Then in 09 they gave it a new liner. Finally for 2010 they really went after it (and upping the price) with a "shrinkage" tech (giving a size 10 the footprint of a 9), airbag on the calf of the boot, and a midsole airbag (the 270 airbag cushioning system). So yeah, quite a diferences, but $50 is a great deal for what you got.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

2010 sizes are slightly bigger also


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Where did you buy those 2007 hails for $50? I just bought 2007 Hails (sandstorm) for $105 and the place I bought it from will price match. I was also wondering the same thing by the way. I am facing a choice between this years Rome Smith boot and the 2007 Burton Hail and am really struggling the with decision because I don't know how old the technology in the Burton Hail is.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/25946-burton-hail-2007-versus-2009-2010-a.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

jgsqueak said:


> I think in 07 the Hail had the Imprint 2 liner and no airbag in the sole (it was inside the boot) but it did have the articulating cuff. Since 07 the boot has been updated 3 times. They put a lighter sole on in 08 and added some anti microbial liner and gave it a full airbag heel. Then in 09 they gave it a new liner. Finally for 2010 they really went after it (and upping the price) with a "shrinkage" tech (giving a size 10 the footprint of a 9), airbag on the calf of the boot, and a midsole airbag (the 270 airbag cushioning system). So yeah, quite a diferences, but $50 is a great deal for what you got.


So what does all of that mean for a newbie? Is any of that stuff really a big deal? Or are these minor tweaks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

blackrain said:


> Where did you buy those 2007 hails for $50? I just bought 2007 Hails (sandstorm) for $105 and the place I bought it from will price match. I was also wondering the same thing by the way. I am facing a choice between this years Rome Smith boot and the 2007 Burton Hail and am really struggling the with decision because I don't know how old the technology in the Burton Hail is.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/25946-burton-hail-2007-versus-2009-2010-a.html




I bought them off ebay for $48 total. They were only used once. I got them 2 days ago, and there is not one single sign of wear. I'm very happy with my purchase. They even smell new still! For a newbie, I think these are the perfect starter boots. They are very comfortable.


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

As long as they're comfortable, you're good.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Nitrogen said:


> As long as they're comfortable, you're good.


There you go. As long as they are comfy and the right fit/size, that is what matters. More $$ doesn't always mean that they are better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Im going this sunday for the second time. cant wait!


----------

